# what if u dont have UV lighting for turtle?



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

cant i put it by a window or somehting where the sun can shine over it?

or does glass prevent uv light from coming through?


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Yes glass filters out UV light. I am not sure what will happen but I think that it has to do with their diet.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

they need some. Glass will not filter out UV unless it is a glass that has been someway treated to have UV filtering.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

we would all be in GREAT shape if any glass blocked UV light LOL!

the glass like sunglasses must be treated to block uva or uvb light.


----------



## Kudos (Dec 22, 2005)

when animals that arn't nocturnal get uv light the body produces vitamin D and the vitamin D allows the body to absorb calcium so if the turtle doens't get uv it will get brittle bones. this is one reason milk is vitamin D fortified for people w/ desk jobs



> Sun exposure
> Sun exposure is perhaps the most important source of vitamin D because exposure to sunlight provides most humans with their vitamin D requirement [13]. UV rays from the sun trigger vitamin D synthesis in skin [13-14]. Season, geographic latitude, time of day, cloud cover, smog, and sunscreen affect UV ray exposure and vitamin D synthesis [14]. For example, sunlight exposure from November through February in Boston is insufficient to produce significant vitamin D synthesis in the skin. Complete cloud cover halves the energy of UV rays, and shade reduces it by 60%. Industrial pollution, which increases shade, also decreases sun exposure and may contribute to the development of rickets in individuals with insufficient dietary intake of vitamin D [15]. Sunscreens with a sun protection factor (SPF) of 8 or greater will block UV rays that produce vitamin D, but it is still important to routinely use sunscreen to help prevent skin cancer and other negative consequences of excessive sun exposure. An initial exposure to sunlight (10 -15 minutes) allows adequate time for Vitamin D synthesis and should be followed by application of a sunscreen with an SPF of at least 15 to protect the skin. Ten to fifteen minutes of sun exposure at least two times per week to the face, arms, hands, or back without sunscreen is usually sufficient to provide adequate vitamin D [14]. It is very important for individuals with limited sun exposure to include good sources of vitamin D in their diet.
> 
> 
> > taken from http://dietary-supplements.info.nih.gov/fa...vitamind.asp#h2


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

so can i just put it by a window or not?


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

rocker said:


> so can i just put it by a window or not?


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

PiranhaAttack said:


> so can i just put it by a window or not?











[/quote]
thanks for the help ill remember this when u ask a question in p discusison


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

why cant you get the poor guy a uv light neways?... theyre not THAT expensive?


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

i can if i have to

im just asking if its absilutly needed


----------



## Kudos (Dec 22, 2005)

i would use a uv lamp, window can make your tank really dirty from alge and the glass will cut down on the uv rays. you can see if there are reptile vitamins that have vitamin d in them also and that would cut down on the need for uv


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2006)

> name='Kudos' date='Aug 16 2006, 02:01 AM' post='1573835']
> when animals that arn't nocturnal get uv light the body produces vitamin D and the vitamin D allows the body to absorb calcium so if the turtle doens't get uv it will get brittle bones. this is one reason milk is vitamin D fortified for people w/ desk jobs
> 
> Sun exposure
> ...


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)

Also you can buy a powder vitaman to put on food. Also depending on what your feed some liver contains the vitamans they need.


----------



## Kudos (Dec 22, 2005)

so i guess if you are feeding the turtle dry food and not goldfish the powder might do it for you


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

yay my food has vit.d3

i use pellets

and thanks bullsnake, ill probably be getting a very small uv lamp or something


----------



## Kudos (Dec 22, 2005)

sounds good


----------

